# Zombie Infection



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

I figured I was safe because it was only a scratch...





Apparently, they don't have to bite you to transmit...



It's not getting any better, and I figure the transformation should be complete by October...


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

This was my first venture into wounds FX. I picked up "A Complete Guide to Special FX Makeup" and used his techniques. The book has some great tips from beginner to advanced artsy material. Lots of color pics. 

My daughter needed old age makeup for a Theater Arts class so I picked up a Ben Nye set for her and then bought cheapo creme makeup for experimenting with before picking up nice Ben Nye wheels for myself. She is going to practice on me this weekend so I'll post those pics, too. She said my face already has lots of lines to follow. No respect, I tell ya...


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Very cool, looks very real.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice job!! Totally disgusting...and I mean that in a good way!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

The cut is getting ripe. Maybe a bruise wheel would add to the excitement? Ben Nye rocks, you'll never be disappointed with the results. I can't wait to see the "Old Age Operating Nurse". It seems every year when I do old age make-up, I either need less and less or I look more and more ancient. Lol!


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Dude, you need to be getting some Neosporin on that............
Great job!!!!


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice job. Well colored. Wounds always have a translucent quality to them. Now let it spread.

Cary


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Nice job! Really gross, which is perfect. I agree with you - Ben Nye is the only way to go...some things you can't skimp on and makeup is one of them...


----------



## jamespark (May 17, 2010)

That's a great looking wound. What are you planning on doing for face makeup? Dark circles around the eyes? A gaunt look? I'm curious to see what people think the perfect zombie face looks like.


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

My idea of a zombie prom queen.

Cary










Or This


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

love that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh sure, cyberpred, show up my little arm wound. Actually, I am testing make up for other actors. I am the gravedigger/crypt keeper/handyman of the cemetery so I will have old age makeup.


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

LOL

You coloring is fine for what you are doing.

If you need any help do not hesitate to ask.

Cary


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

You have to careful with knives!!! Seriously that is an awesome looking wound. I could really freak out the wife with that one.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Very realistic infected wound, 

Cary, the Zombie Prom Queen looks amazing.


----------

